# Mini racing at the Gate Friday Sept. 17



## sg1 (Apr 2, 2003)

Well kids...

It looks like this Friday, Sept. 17th will be our first race night. The current track layout (road coarse) is not going to change. We will be running 1/18 pancars, "mini" offroad vehicles, and if there are any guys wanting to run some VTA they are welcome to come out. The jumps are easy enough to move between rounds to change it from on road to off road. This is not a "points" race, but a race to make sure we have everything set up correctly and see what the interested is for running some mini off road vehicles.

Doors will be open at 4pm for practice and racing will start at 7pm
15.00 entry

The best thing about it...
FREE PIZZA!!! Compliments of Strongsville Hobby!!!!


----------



## TangTester (Oct 7, 2001)

Will all of the mini races be on Friday nights?


----------



## sg1 (Apr 2, 2003)

TangTester said:


> Will all of the mini races be on Friday nights?


Fridays or Saturdays.

I'm looking at the BRP schedule and what the Gate has scheduled and will pick dates so there's no conflict.


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

sg1 said:


> Fridays or Saturdays.
> 
> I'm looking at the BRP schedule and what the Gate has scheduled and will pick dates so there's no conflict.


Thats a good idea !!!

I will not be able to come this Friday


----------



## TangTester (Oct 7, 2001)

screw the racing lets just go bowling!


----------



## sg1 (Apr 2, 2003)

TangTester said:


> screw the racing lets just go bowling!


pee pee forward...lol..


----------



## Micro_Racer (Mar 27, 2002)

Cool - I should be out with my RC18T and BRP!


----------



## Tread1 (Oct 19, 2008)




----------



## sg1 (Apr 2, 2003)

Tread1 said:


>


Will VTA make the jumps ??


----------



## Tread1 (Oct 19, 2008)

sg1 said:


> Will VTA make the jumps ??


 That car is airborne as much as its on all four tires! :lol:


----------



## iSolder (Aug 25, 2009)

I will be there with my RC18 Rally edition, but I need tires for it, does anyone have a set they would sell me??


----------



## iSolder (Aug 25, 2009)

Should I run foams?


----------



## sg1 (Apr 2, 2003)

iSolder said:


> Should I run foams?


I'll be running stock rubber tires. Check with Strongsville Hobby to see if they have any at the Elyria location. If he has them he can bring them up for you.

-Wayne


----------



## nrtv20 (Jan 10, 2008)

any pictures of the track? What motors and tires are allowed?


----------



## all4fun (Jan 14, 2009)

TangTester said:


> screw the racing lets just go bowling!


Hey Tang.....sounds like the bowling is right up your alley!!


----------



## sg1 (Apr 2, 2003)

nrtv20 said:


> any pictures of the track? What motors and tires are allowed?


I'll have pics up Thursday. All the jumps and obstacles will be all set up  
The outside perimeter is 90 x 40ish.
You can run foam or rubber tires.
Motor wise, some guys run a 4200kv and a few run the stock 370 motors.
I'll be running a 4200kv with a 2S lipo in a Vendeta 4wd ST with stock tires.


----------



## sg1 (Apr 2, 2003)

Just in case you want to get a bit more track time...

We will be open Saturday too!
I heard Dave Berry will be there to give driving and set up "tips"


----------



## Hangtime (Jan 2, 2007)

iSolder said:


> I will be there with my RC18 Rally edition, but I need tires for it, does anyone have a set they would sell me??


I'm considering comming out with my 18 Rally. At least there will be one other. If not enough for a class, what would we run with? Thanks!


----------



## Tread1 (Oct 19, 2008)

sg1 said:


> Just in case you want to get a bit more track time...
> 
> We will be open Saturday too!
> I heard Dave Berry will be there to give driving and set up "tips"


Just the tip? :freak:


----------



## sg1 (Apr 2, 2003)

Hangtime said:


> I'm considering comming out with my 18 Rally. At least there will be one other. If not enough for a class, what would we run with? Thanks!


For Friday we'd toss everyone togather if there are just 2 Rally's.
Once we get a following we can set up a class or two.


----------



## Hangtime (Jan 2, 2007)

Thanks Wayne, Its been a while & I just want to run a little bit. Not out for blood yet. lol


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

Hangtime said:


> I'm considering comming out with my 18 Rally. At least there will be one other. If not enough for a class, what would we run with? Thanks!


With the other 50 different cars or trucks ???? Rally cars do take jumps right


----------



## sg1 (Apr 2, 2003)

BudBartos said:


> With the other 50 different cars or trucks ???? Rally cars do take jumps right


If 50 showed up that would be a pretty good turnout


----------



## Kyosho Racer (Feb 6, 2008)

sg1 said:


> For Friday we'd toss everyone togather if there are just 2 Rally's.
> Once we get a following we can set up a class or two.


I'm looking to get a mini car for the Gate season this winter. I'm thinking a RC18r. I really wish I had kept my first one

Jeff


----------



## sg1 (Apr 2, 2003)

Kyosho Racer said:


> I'm looking to get a mini car for the Gate season this winter. I'm thinking a RC18r. I really wish I had kept my first one
> 
> Jeff


Hey Jeff,
Stop by Friday night and see what's popular. I know Strongsville has a few kits you can look at there.


----------



## Kyosho Racer (Feb 6, 2008)

sg1 said:


> Hey Jeff,
> Stop by Friday night and see what's popular. I know Strongsville has a few kits you can look at there.


Wow Wayne you read my mind. That's what I was thinking of doing:thumbsup: I would like to see what is going to be popular before I buy a car.
Hope to see alot of people there this Friday.


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

Don't forget the new Losi 1/16th scale SCT 2 wd thats coming out soon :freak:


----------



## sg1 (Apr 2, 2003)

BudBartos said:


> Don't forget the new Losi 1/16th scale SCT 2 wd thats coming out soon :freak:


We welcome all vehicles with open arms!!


----------



## sg1 (Apr 2, 2003)

Don't forget...

FREE PIZZA


----------



## TangTester (Oct 7, 2001)

I dont have anything to run......no road cars or off road :-(


----------



## sg1 (Apr 2, 2003)

TangTester said:


> I dont have anything to run......no road cars or off road :-(


I think you may have a BRP somewhere in your pile of cars in your man cave!!


----------



## Micro_Racer (Mar 27, 2002)

TangTester said:


> I dont have anything to run......no road cars or off road :-(


convert the slider to a Mini T


----------



## sg1 (Apr 2, 2003)

Micro_Racer said:


> convert the slider to a Mini T


OR

Buy something new!!


----------



## sg1 (Apr 2, 2003)

*Who's running what???*

Add on to the list 

Wayne: offroad (vendetta ST) onroad (BRP)
Micro: offroad (RC18T) onroad (BRP)


----------



## Micro_Racer (Mar 27, 2002)

Road BRP Raptor
Off road RC18T


----------



## Tread1 (Oct 19, 2008)

sg1 said:


> Add on to the list
> 
> Wayne: offroad (vendetta ST) onroad (BRP brushed)
> 
> ...



:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## sg1 (Apr 2, 2003)

*Rental available!!!*

We will have a Vendeta ST available for rental at the track!!

It's a 10.00 rental fee in addition to the 15.00 entry fee.


First to let me know gets it


----------



## all4fun (Jan 14, 2009)

sg1 said:


> We will have a Vendeta ST available for rental at the track!!
> 
> It's a 10.00 rental fee in addition to the 15.00 entry fee.
> 
> ...


I'll be there Saturday ( can get off work ) but not Friday ( working late Friday so I can come Saturday ) with my M18, BRP Road Raptor, and RC18T. Plus, it's a 3 hour drive to the gate. 

Dave


----------



## sg1 (Apr 2, 2003)

all4fun said:


> I'll be there Saturday ( can get off work ) but not Friday ( working late Friday so I can come Saturday ) with my M18, BRP Road Raptor, and RC18T. Plus, it's a 3 hour drive to the gate.
> 
> Dave



I can't wait till lunch time 
Where we going??


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

all4fun said:


> I'll be there Saturday ( can get off work ) but not Friday ( working late Friday so I can come Saturday ) with my M18, BRP Road Raptor, and RC18T. Plus, it's a 3 hour drive to the gate.
> 
> Dave


 
What is going on on Sat ????


----------



## sg1 (Apr 2, 2003)

BudBartos said:


> What is going on on Sat ????


Saturdays the Gate /Strongsville Hobby is open for practice.
There will be a few race dates later on listed, as of now, just practice.


----------



## sg1 (Apr 2, 2003)

Just so everyone is on the same page...

Friday night racing, doors open at 4pm racing at 7pm
onroad (brp and VTA) and offroad (any mini)
and
Free Pizza!!

Saturday practice (noon to 8pm) (any vehicle)


----------



## DJ66 (Apr 26, 2009)

*WILL THE HOBBY SHOP HAVE PARTS FOR THE VENDETTA???*


----------



## sg1 (Apr 2, 2003)

DJ66 said:


> *WILL THE HOBBY SHOP HAVE PARTS FOR THE VENDETTA???*


They will be here Friday.


----------



## sg1 (Apr 2, 2003)

DJ66 said:


> *WILL THE HOBBY SHOP HAVE PARTS FOR THE VENDETTA???*


We'll have a rental Vendeta ST and another one for sale Friday. I was just told all the parts are here for them now.  The cost for the Vendeta ST RTR is 149.99.


----------



## DJ66 (Apr 26, 2009)

We'll have a rental Vendeta ST and another one for sale Friday. I was just told all the parts are here for them now. The cost for the Vendeta ST RTR is 149.99.


*I HAVE ONE ALREADY JUST NEED SOME PARTS FOR IT...I'LL TRY TO STOP BY THIS FRI OR SAT...THANKS:thumbsup:*


----------



## sg1 (Apr 2, 2003)

DJ66 said:


> We'll have a rental Vendeta ST and another one for sale Friday. I was just told all the parts are here for them now. The cost for the Vendeta ST RTR is 149.99.
> 
> 
> *I HAVE ONE ALREADY JUST NEED SOME PARTS FOR IT...I'LL TRY TO STOP BY THIS FRI OR SAT...THANKS:thumbsup:*


Stop by Friday for some racing and free pizza


----------



## Kyosho Racer (Feb 6, 2008)

I will be by this Friday to check out the track and say Hi:thumbsup: No car yet but will come out anyways.

Jeff


----------



## all4fun (Jan 14, 2009)

sg1 said:


> I can't wait till lunch time
> Where we going??


Same place we went last time I practiced at the Gate.......can't remember the name. It's just down the street. MMMMMM good food. Can't wait either.  Did you get your tire trueing arbor finished?


----------



## DJ66 (Apr 26, 2009)

sg1 said:


> Stop by Friday for some racing and free pizza


*I DON'T KNOW WHAT TIME I WILL BE THERE SO I WON'T BE RACING... MAYBE NEXT RACE...:thumbsup:*


----------



## Kyosho Racer (Feb 6, 2008)

DJ66 said:


> *I DON'T KNOW WHAT TIME I WILL BE THERE SO I WON'T BE RACING... MAYBE NEXT RACE...:thumbsup:*


It will be good to see you Dave. It's been a long time:wave:


----------



## DJ66 (Apr 26, 2009)

Kyosho Racer said:


> It will be good to see you Dave. It's been a long time:wave:


*I AGREE JEFF...HOPE WE CAN GET SOME RACING IN SOMETIME ALSO..:thumbsup:*


----------



## Hangtime (Jan 2, 2007)

Well, my car stuff is ready, not sure I am. The docktor has me on high power meds...
So stop me if i'm driving backwards......


----------



## Tread1 (Oct 19, 2008)

Hangtime said:


> Well, my car stuff is ready, not sure I am. The docktor has me on high power meds...
> So stop me if i'm driving backwards......


 Stop you? Bring enough for everyone and we'll join you!:thumbsup:lol


----------



## sg1 (Apr 2, 2003)

*Start of the off road era at the Gate *

First pic for your viewing pleasure


----------



## sg1 (Apr 2, 2003)

Another view!!


----------



## sg1 (Apr 2, 2003)

Table top


----------



## sg1 (Apr 2, 2003)

If there's an interest then we can work on more jumps and a larger quad section. It's a good start for week one


----------



## Kyosho Racer (Feb 6, 2008)

Looks good Wayne:thumbsup:


----------



## sg1 (Apr 2, 2003)

Kyosho Racer said:


> Looks good Wayne:thumbsup:


Thanks Jeff. All we can do is try


----------



## TangTester (Oct 7, 2001)

well I should be there tonight. I am not sure what I am racing....but it started life as 3 different vehicles!!!!! what a mess!


----------



## sg1 (Apr 2, 2003)

TangTester said:


> well I should be there tonight. I am not sure what I am racing....but it started life as 3 different vehicles!!!!! what a mess!


I can't wait to see this "mess"


----------



## sg1 (Apr 2, 2003)

Rental has been claimed!


----------



## K-5 CAPER (Sep 30, 2006)

I have a million dollar, blue chromed mini T that I am willing to part with for 200 bucks


----------



## sg1 (Apr 2, 2003)

K-5 CAPER said:


> I have a million dollar, blue chromed mini T that I am willing to part with for 200 bucks


million dollars is alot...


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

TangTester said:


> well I should be there tonight. I am not sure what I am racing....but it started life as 3 different vehicles!!!!! what a mess!


WOW what would it be


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

K-5 CAPER said:


> I have a million dollar, blue chromed mini T that I am willing to part with for 200 bucks


How much does it weigh ??


----------



## Micro_Racer (Mar 27, 2002)

K-5 CAPER said:


> I have a million dollar, blue chromed mini T that I am willing to part with for 200 bucks


Will it come with your "white gloves" :freak:


----------



## TangTester (Oct 7, 2001)

I have seen the Blue Chromed Mini T!!! It is impressive LOL


----------



## sg1 (Apr 2, 2003)

I have a 20 spot in my pocket... It's just a mini-t.....


----------



## TangTester (Oct 7, 2001)

But it is blue and shiny!


----------



## sg1 (Apr 2, 2003)

TangTester said:


> But it is blue and shiny!


Maybe he can stop by tonight and we could look at it...


----------



## martian 710 (Jan 22, 2004)

TangTester said:


> But it is blue and shiny!


Sounds like you should lesson your grip while polishing it!!!!:thumbsup::drunk::tongue:


----------



## Micro_Racer (Mar 27, 2002)

Lot's of HIGH flying action last night!!! Mini Slash, Vendetta's, Crazy "custom" truck/slider/late model, RC18T's, and some china toy that did not last.....challenging track......good times!!! If you have an old Mini T or other truck, blow the dust off of it and join the FUN!!!! Racing and Pizza....mmmmmm


----------



## Hangtime (Jan 2, 2007)

I think I'll pickup a 18b2, then with the 18r I can run both on & offroad. Anyone wanting to get into RC cheap, now is your chance with all the ready to run kits available. You can buy kits at the track & there are plenty of experts around to help you become a racing machine!


----------



## Kyosho Racer (Feb 6, 2008)

The track was sweet and looked fun. Now I have to get another mini to run. I'm torn between a Vendetta st and a RC18B2. Not sure which to get yet but am leaning towards the Duratrax.
I have a Kyosho RT5 for sale if anyone knows someone looking for one:thumbsup:

Jeff


----------



## martian 710 (Jan 22, 2004)

I've got 3 RC18Ts sitting here. Sounds like I might have to get them ready for this winter!!! What tires are you guys running on the offroad minis?


----------



## Kyosho Racer (Feb 6, 2008)

martian 710 said:


> I've got 3 RC18Ts sitting here. Sounds like I might have to get them ready for this winter!!! What tires are you guys running on the offroad minis?


I believe Mirco Racer was running foams on his 18t. The mini Slash and the Vendetta's where on stock rubber. All seemed to be getting good traction. The Slash had issues with traction roll but that could have just been because of it's high center of gravity. When Eric lowered it he didn't roll as much.


----------



## Micro_Racer (Mar 27, 2002)

Hangtime said:


> I think I'll pickup a 18b2, then with the 18r I can run both on & offroad. Anyone wanting to get into RC cheap, now is your chance with all the ready to run kits available. You can buy kits at the track & there are plenty of experts around to help you become a racing machine!


Rally car on its way to me!!! So I too will have an off and on road ride :thumbsup:


----------



## Micro_Racer (Mar 27, 2002)

:wave:BTW - if you are looking for a RTR BRP Raptor - good news - We have them available to order!

This is what you get:
2.4Gh DSM radio with micro rx
micro metal gear servo w/servo saver
18A 1/18th micro brushless programmable ESC
4200Kv brushless motor
1 pack of 4 cell batteries
and a complete BRP RoadRapter chassis and body (unpainted body)

The RTR BRP RoadRaptor will come with everything you need to run at the Gate in the Strongsville Hobby point series!
PM - SG1 or Micro_Racer if you are interested...

We also have available an almost ready to run version, if you already have a radio system or other components.


----------



## Kyosho Racer (Feb 6, 2008)

BTW I have a deal pending on my RT5 for a fully loaded Vendetta st:thumbsup: I might be able to race it next weekend if we are racing.

Jeff


----------



## sg1 (Apr 2, 2003)

Some Vendetts ST's were sold yesterday! More racers are coming


----------



## Kyosho Racer (Feb 6, 2008)

sg1 said:


> Some Vendetts ST's were sold yesterday! More racers are coming


Sweet:thumbsup: Are we racing this Friday Wayne?


----------



## sg1 (Apr 2, 2003)

Kyosho Racer said:


> Sweet:thumbsup: Are we racing this Friday Wayne?


This Friday is a BRP points race at Freddies. We will not have a race, just practice/open hobbyshop

If there's interest I can put on an off-road event on Saturday night  The car show was pretty good Saturday night!


Let me know if anyone is up for it!


----------



## nrtv20 (Jan 10, 2008)

are the BRP races oval or road coarse?


----------



## DJ66 (Apr 26, 2009)

nrtv20 said:


> are the BRP races oval or road coarse?


*THE RACES AT THE GATE ARE ROAD COARSE AND WHEN WE RACE AT FREDDIES WE RACE OVAL.
I'M NOT SURE BUT I THINK SOME RACES IN THE FUTURE AT THE GATE MAY BE OVAL BUT LIKE I SAID I'M NOT SURE.:thumbsup:*


----------



## Hangtime (Jan 2, 2007)

I can't make Saturday this week. sorry




sg1 said:


> This Friday is a BRP points race at Freddies. We will not have a race, just practice/open hobbyshop
> 
> If there's interest I can put on an off-road event on Saturday night  The car show was pretty good Saturday night!
> 
> ...


----------



## sg1 (Apr 2, 2003)

nrtv20 said:


> are the BRP races oval or road coarse?


It will be both.

There is a Hooters race coming up, so the track will be switched to an oval.


----------



## K-5 CAPER (Sep 30, 2006)

Hooters race....... will the girls from Christy Cabaret of Brunswick be competing?? :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## shuless (Sep 20, 2010)

Hey Did you ever sell the RT5? I'm looking for one.Thanks


----------



## Kyosho Racer (Feb 6, 2008)

shuless said:


> Hey Did you ever sell the RT5? I'm looking for one.Thanks


Sent you a pm Shuless:thumbsup:


----------



## TangTester (Oct 7, 2001)

anyone racing this week?


----------



## Tread1 (Oct 19, 2008)

TangTester said:


> anyone racing this week?


I would do Saturday if anyone else is interested.


----------



## TangTester (Oct 7, 2001)

Thats 2 anyone else?


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

I'am but it's friday night at Freddies. Will get to the gate as soon as the weather goes down the You know what !!!

I will be running BRP and hope to have My Losi truck


----------



## sg1 (Apr 2, 2003)

TangTester said:


> anyone racing this week?


Which piece of .... are you bringing??


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

sg1 said:


> Which piece of .... are you bringing??


I hear He added more !!! Maybe a BFW on the front ??


----------



## sg1 (Apr 2, 2003)

BudBartos said:


> I hear He added more !!! Maybe a BFW on the front ??


He needs a bit more suspension travel... wait till he sees these jumps


----------



## TangTester (Oct 7, 2001)

I think the new car will give you a run for the money


----------



## sg1 (Apr 2, 2003)

TangTester said:


> I think the new car will give you a run for the money


Are you saying you want to put some $$ on the next race??


----------



## TangTester (Oct 7, 2001)

you going to spot me laps?


----------



## sg1 (Apr 2, 2003)

TangTester said:


> you going to spot me laps?


You are a 1,089,765,000 BRP champion

and

a world tractor pulling champion

and I have to spot you laps????


----------



## Hangtime (Jan 2, 2007)

Got a 18t on the way for offroad fun. 18r for onroad. 

Just need a date on the next great mini extravaganza!


----------



## sg1 (Apr 2, 2003)

Hangtime said:


> Got a 18t on the way for offroad fun. 18r for onroad.
> 
> Just need a date on the next great mini extravaganza!


As of now we were looking at Oct. 1st, there is a BRP race Oct. 2nd that we don't want to take away from.
I'll keep ya posted on if it goes to Oct. 8th instead.


----------



## sg1 (Apr 2, 2003)

If people show we'll run a race this Saturday, Sept. 25th.


----------



## Chaz955i (May 19, 2009)

Micro_Racer said:


> :wave:BTW - if you are looking for a RTR BRP Raptor - good news - We have them available to order!
> 
> This is what you get:
> 2.4Gh DSM radio with micro rx
> ...


Is there a website for these that has the prices?


----------



## TangTester (Oct 7, 2001)

PM mirco racer and he will get you more info


----------



## Chaz955i (May 19, 2009)

TangTester said:


> PM mirco racer and he will get you more info


Thanks!


----------



## TangTester (Oct 7, 2001)

So is anyone going to race on Saturday?


----------



## sg1 (Apr 2, 2003)

TangTester said:


> So is anyone going to race on Saturday?


That's a good question...

I'll be there reguardless. I'll set the offroad track up about 4ish. There are a few guys who want to run onroad for a bit earlier in the day.


----------



## Tread1 (Oct 19, 2008)

I'll be there tomorrow,I have to be in the office for a bit in the morning and I'll head out after.


----------



## ZOOOOM (Mar 24, 2003)

Is the rental available


----------



## sg1 (Apr 2, 2003)

ZOOOOM said:


> Is the rental available


YES IT IS!!!!

The track is set up and shortened 
It doesn't go down to the sweeper, it's cut short!
There is a jump up to the table top and a turn with 3 jumps


----------



## Tito B (Aug 3, 2009)

What's are you guys running off road?


----------



## sg1 (Apr 2, 2003)

Tito B said:


> What's are you guys running off road?


Hey Tito,
We're running 1/18 offroad trucks and buggies.
A few guys are running ralley cars.
-Wayne


----------



## sg1 (Apr 2, 2003)

Doors will be open around 12ish  closer to 12:30.
If enough folks show up we can race later in the day, 7ish 
Iether way, practice or racing there is a 15.00 fee for all day.


----------

